# Bath Bomb Colors?



## serendipity222 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi! I am new to making bath & body products. I've been making m&p soap for a few weeks, and I want to start making bath bombs.

For m&p, I use TKB Trading's neon glycerine-dispersed dyes. Will these work in bath bombs? If not, is there a good, inexpensive way to color bath bombs? I know about brambleberry's la bomb colors, but they are a bit pricey. Thanks!


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Wilton Gel Icing colorants.. They have a few at walmart, a ton of selection at michael's and also online at coastalscents.com. Some people don't like the speckled texture they leave but I personally like it. They also don't stain the tub or anything, but I use a tiny amount (a little goes a long way). When I colour my bath bomb I'm not trying to use enough colour to change the whole tub of water, I just do it do make the bomb more pleasing to the eye. I have a few of BB's la bomb colours and your right, they are expensive for such a small bottle. They also leak everywhere like hell out of the bottle. I prefer Wilton tbh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

The Wilton gel colors left a stain ring on my fiberglass tub. Had to bleach the tub.

I have used both liquid and powder. For liquid I use the Tradewinds colors and for powdered I love the Happy Hour Collection from The Conservatorie. I prefer the powdered mica colors for my bath bombs and bars but that's just me.  :roll:


----------



## Lindy (Jun 15, 2011)

Food Colour works really well in bath bombs without a ring in the tub...


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 15, 2011)

I use the wilton colorants and they do NOT leave a stain around the tub. A little goes a long way. I do not like mica.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure what happened with the Wilton gels in my tub. Maybe I used too much.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

I used TKB liquid lakes and got some great colors...no staining.
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=692&page=3


----------



## serendipity222 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Another question- is there a vanilla color stabilizer that will work in bath bombs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been using clays for color.  They blend well and are natural, the more you use the deeper the color.  I have also used french pink clay, french green clay, french yellow clay,  madder root, it is a lovely rich red/brown.
Cheers!


----------

